# Raft Rigging Question



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

I just got a cargo net to go over the gear pile- Got sick of the spider web of straps.

It's a nice one from DRE- lots of D Rings to lock down, but I'm wondering how it might perform in a filp or wrap situation. I'm worried that stuff might work its way out, which would mean I'd really need to have a strap through everything, which means back to the spider web.

Anyone have experience with nets in flips or wraps?


----------



## wayniac (Mar 31, 2007)

Paco said:


> I just got a cargo net to go over the gear pile- Got sick of the spider web of straps.
> 
> It's a nice one from DRE- lots of D Rings to lock down, but I'm wondering how it might perform in a filp or wrap situation. I'm worried that stuff might work its way out, which would mean I'd really need to have a strap through everything, which means back to the spider web.
> 
> Anyone have experience with nets in flips or wraps?


Net or no net- I would run a strap through all drybags, cammo boxes, etc. just to be sure. The net allows you to make it neat. Doesn't assure stuff not tied down will stay in the boat. 
wayne


----------



## UserName (Sep 7, 2007)

Agreed. Makes it nice and easy on the mellow days, but rig to flip on the big days. Doing both is a pretty bomber hold should your raft be upside down in the current, not a bunch of boxes hanging and flopping about.


----------



## rpage (Mar 14, 2005)

I have to agree. The cargo net will help to keep all the stuff in place but a few well placed straps through bags and boxes will make sure that you aren't chasing gear down the river. I flipped on the Grand last year and stuff stayed put with both net and straps. I did however manage to clean up the whole process by installing D-Rings on the inside, attaching a 9ft loop strap to the D rings and then run the running end through the handles of my cargo. Only two straps and the cargo net. It is a breeze to load and rig and everything stayed put when I flipped. Have fun!!
Rico


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

just be careful there aren't fist/foot sized holes in the net. no need to create more entrapment hazards. :!:


----------



## Aquaholict (Mar 3, 2008)

*Tarpage...*

First you have the cargo drop, it holds everything off the floor. Second is a large quality canvas tarp, 12x16 is good or so. Unfold it all, and lay it on the cargo drop, up the sides of the tubes and so. Then throw what you got bring all pretty like on/in the tarp. Then fold over the excess tarp kinda like wrapping paper.Finally, I use a spider strap (simalar to cargo drop), but you could use the cargo net. Basically the tarp keeps it all together, drier and doesn't shift around or or slip through. It works good.


----------



## rpage (Mar 14, 2005)

I know that this has been covered already, but where does everyone stand on cargo on the floor of your SB raft? Is it neccessary to keep soft cargo off the floor? Does the boat perform better?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

You could get an 'everything bag' instead. It is both a cargo floor and bag. Haven't used one myself, but it looks sweet:

Revolutionary Everything Bag


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Cargo on the floor of the raft - support the weight by the tubes/frame, a little touching doesn't matter. You just don't want it pushing down on the floor all the time.

Cargo nets - a great thing to grab onto as you get washed out of your boat in Sockdolager - and helps you crawl back in!


----------

